# Tracking scenery quietly



## csheleytd (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for the very best and ultimately quietest system for tracking scenery. Anyone have any good experiences?


----------



## Sean (Aug 26, 2008)

csheleytd said:


> I am looking for the very best and ultimately quietest system for tracking scenery. Anyone have any good experiences?



Can you be more specific? What are you trying to track? Is it automated, mechanically-assisted, or manual?

How much does the item weigh?

--Sean


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you tried doing a search for scenery tracking? That might be a good place to start.

Oh, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Footer (Aug 26, 2008)

I have plenty of good experiences and plenty of bad experience... doing it more ways then I can count. Let us know what you actually want to do and we can give you some options, I would give a few but I have spent 10k on tracking devices on one show before....


----------

